# Gigaset Pc Card 11 Wlan



## x0x (19. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vorher Windows genutzt und will jetzt umsteigen auf Linux. Dafür hab ich mir als erstes mal Suse gezogen, da ich denke dass es eine gute Übergangslösung ist. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:

Ich bin an der Uni und dort gibt es wie bekannt Wlan, was ich eigentlich nicht missen will. Das Problem ist, dass meine Siemens Pc Card 11 nicht funktionieren will. Ich hab schon gegoogelt und auch gefunden, dass es anscheinend über die atmelwlandriver gehen soll. Hab das dann auch gleich probiert, jedoch kein positives Ergebnis. 
"cardmgr" spuckt mir nur 
"open_sock(socket 0) failed: Device or resource busy" 
"another cardmgr is already running?"

Bei "cardctl ident" kommt das was ich in die atmel.conf eingetragen habe:
"product info: "IEEE 802.11b", "Wireless..."
"manfid: 0x0000, 0x0000"
"function: 6 (network)"

Aber über die Karte bekomme ich keine Lan_Verbindung, auch unter Yast 2 wird sie nicht als Netzwerkkarte gefunden. Unter route sind auch nur Einträge auf die normale Netzwerkkarte und halt der loopback noch. Aber nichts was mit der Karte zu tun haben könnte.

Weiß einer Rat?


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2005)

Starte das System mal von einer neuen Knoppix-CD und schau Dir dann - wenn die WLAN-Karte gefunden wurde) mal die Konfiguration an. Knoppix hat eine ziemlich gute Hardwareerkennung.


----------



## x0x (20. April 2005)

Klingt irgendwie mehr oder weniger provisorisch und dafür saug ich mir nicht noch ne CD ausm Netz...

Ne andere Idee noch?


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. April 2005)

Provisorisch ist es nicht, nur eine gute chance eine funktionierende Konfiguration (und evtl. alternative Treiber) zu finden. Hast Du schon via »modprobe« alternative Treiber versucht?
Sorry, auf Distanz kann ich leider keine konkretere Hilfe anbieten. Hoffe mal das jemand den Thread liest, der das Problem auch hatte.


----------

